# Powder post beetle??



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's powder post beetles there will be hundreds holes the size of an ice pick, carpenter bees will make a hole about 3/8" perfectly round.
Both can be treated with a product called Bora Care.
Google it.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks,
I don't see any holes at all, although it appears that they might be between the boards.

I'll look into the product you mentioned.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like way to much saw dust for powder post beetles.
With that much damage I'd be contacting an exterminator and looking into getting rid of that rotten wood.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Carpenter ants.


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

nanuk said:


> Carpenter ants.


That was my first thought, but I haven't seen any ants.
I'll just call a pest control place and get it sorted out. The more I read, the more it looks like I should just let a pro take care of it.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

that dust must be coming from somewhere, what did the pro say?


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

Gustavas said:


> that dust must be coming from somewhere, what did the pro say?


Probably from between the boards. There has been no new dust. The woman who came out sprayed inside and outside the house. She spotted a few carpenter ants outside the house on my front walk, in an area where they could easily get into my basement.
She's gonna spray again pretty soon here.


----------

